# Mineiros-GO - Já ouviu falar?



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Mineiros é uma cidade goiana, no sudoeste do estado, com aprox. 70 mil habitantes. Situa-se a +ou- 800 m acima do nível do mar, a 400 km de Goiania, a 500km de Cuiabá e tambem a 500km de Campo Grande.
Região bastante agrícola, produzindo soja, milho, algodão, sorgo e cana de açucar. A agricultura se desenvolveu muito no fim da década de 70 e inicio de 80, com a vinda de muitos gaúchos e paranaenses para a cidade. O município conta com uma usina sucro alcooleira, da Ordebrecht , um frigorífico da BRF (antiga Perdigão) e um frigorífico da Marfrig. Essas empresas empregam milhares de pessoas e causaram um fluxo enorme de brasileiros vindos de outros estados, principalmente nordeste.
Por eu ter 50 anos, eu gostaria de compartilhar um fato interessante sobre o clima da cidade. Mineiros fazia muito frio. Mas muito mesmo, praticamente quase como o sul faz frio hoje. Colocávamos vasilhas com água nos quintais, à noite no inverno, quando éramos criança, para no outro dia cedinho vermos elas com uma crosta de gelo por cima. Meu avo levantava cedo para jogar água na horta para que a geada não matasse suas hortaliças. A grama ficava branquinha de gelo. Aqui fazia 4 graus negativos. Hoje, quando esfria, faz 12º ou 14º e todo mundo tá batendo queixo. Naquela época não fazia mais que 30º de calor no ano. Hoje, temos dia que chega a 40 e mais. Pelo menos aqui, o clima mudou demais. Interessante, né? Alguém mais percebeu essa mudança no clima em sua região? 














































(todas fotos acima por: Rosimar S. Souza)









(Famp)










(minha autoria)









(minha autoria)









(minha autoria)









(minha autoria)









(minha autoria)









(minha autoria)









(idem)

*O PARQUE NAC DAS EMAS LOCALIZA-SE NESTE MUNICIPIO.*









(minha autoria)









(PNE)









(minha autoria)









(minha autoria)









(minha autoria)









(idem)









(idem)









(idem)









(idem)










(Ipe Shopping)









(HF Engenharia)









(VRDigital)









(VRDigital)









(VRDigital)









(VRDigital)









(VRDigital)










(VRDigital)









(VRDigital)









(VRDigital)









(VRDigital)



*BIOLUMINISCENCIA NO PARQUE NASCIONAL DAS EMAS.*









PNE

*VISITAÇÃO NO PARQUE NACIONAL DAS EMAS*









(PNE)


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Gostei!


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Ótimas fotos e relato.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Legal seu relato


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Não só já ouvi falar, como já estive na cidade há muitos anos atrás (um amigo do meu pai era daí). Eu tinha uns 10 anos na época, mas lembro de ser uma cidade bem tranquila e agradável. Forma junto com Rio Verde e Jataí, um belo trio de cidades médias no sudoeste goiano.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Sobre o clima, para começar moro em Altônia-PR, e eu não sou vivo a tanto tempo para falar que se aqui era mais frio ou não, mas pelo o que me falam não mudou muito, mas teve um dia específico, dia 17/07/1975 que foi mais frio do que qualquer outro dia da história da minha cidade, todos os agricultores perderam tudo com a geada negra, vc se lembra com nostálgica dos dias mais frios, já aqui todos se lembram o dia mais frio com tristeza por terem acordado cedo e visto que não tinham mais nada


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

Gostei.


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Muito show, Mineiros!!!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Já tinha visto um thread, esse é ainda melhor. Que beleza de cidade, obrigado por mostrar.


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Não tinha ouvido falar... Parece ser organizada, prospera e tranquila!


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Aparenta ser uma cidade bem organizada e estruturada! Gosto de cidades estruturadas nem grande demais e nem pequena demais.  
Em várias fotos aparece um manto de neblina cobrindo os vales da cidade. 
Sobre a mudança de clima, creio que está afetando boa parte das cidades brasileiras. As temperaturas estão mais altas. Na cidade de Araras-SP, no passado chegou a existir na paisagem a presença de pinheiros e pinhais. Essas árvores de clima mais frio aparecem em fotos antigas da cidade. Mas, com o avanço da plantação de cana pela região, as matas naturais foram dizimadas e gradualmente as temperaturas foram aumentado naturalmente... E infelizmente as temperaturas mais altas é algo que não tem mais volta... E a tendência é piorar...


----------



## feelthegroove. (Jun 9, 2011)

Parece bem organizada e prospera mesmo! 

Já tinha lido sobre a cidade e já vi algumas fotos, mas essas aéreas dão uma visão melhor. E pelo que lembro existe uma serra bem bonita perto daí, acho que é a Serra do Caiapó, né? 

A altitude (nevoeiro nas fotos) e o Parna das Emas dão um toque especial à cidade.


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Sobre o clima, para começar moro em Altônia-PR, e eu não sou vivo a tanto tempo para falar que se aqui era mais frio ou não, mas pelo o que me falam não mudou muito, mas teve um dia específico, dia 17/07/1975 que foi mais frio do que qualquer outro dia da história da minha cidade, todos os agricultores perderam tudo com a geada negra, vc se lembra com nostálgica dos dias mais frios, já aqui todos se lembram o dia mais frio com tristeza por terem acordado cedo e visto que não tinham mais nada


E como tenho saudades do frio.... Hoje só quando saio do país para curtir uma temperatura sub-zero.



paulistafau said:


> Gostei.


Obrigado



Ao no Sora said:


> Muito show, Mineiros!!!


Obrigado



BR 364 said:


> Não só já ouvi falar, como já estive na cidade há muitos anos atrás (um amigo do meu pai era daí). Eu tinha uns 10 anos na época, mas lembro de ser uma cidade bem tranquila e agradável. Forma junto com Rio Verde e Jataí, um belo trio de cidades médias no sudoeste goiano.


obrigado



Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Legal seu relato


Obrigado



O Natalense said:


> Ótimas fotos e relato.


Obrigado



O Cavaleiro said:


> Gostei!


Obrigado



[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Já tinha visto um thread, esse é ainda melhor. Que beleza de cidade, obrigado por mostrar.


Eu que agradeço pela participação.




Anthony Paradise said:


> Não tinha ouvido falar... Parece ser organizada, prospera e tranquila!


A cidade tem um ou outro bairro periférico que ainda necessita asfalto, mas é bem organizada sim, próspera e tranquila, para nosso padrão.



ulilopes said:


> Aparenta ser uma cidade bem organizada e estruturada! Gosto de cidades estruturadas nem grande demais e nem pequena demais.
> Em várias fotos aparece um manto de neblina cobrindo os vales da cidade.
> Sobre a mudança de clima, creio que está afetando boa parte das cidades brasileiras. As temperaturas estão mais altas. Na cidade de Araras-SP, no passado chegou a existir na paisagem a presença de pinheiros e pinhais. Essas árvores de clima mais frio aparecem em fotos antigas da cidade. Mas, com o avanço da plantação de cana pela região, as matas naturais foram dizimadas e gradualmente as temperaturas foram aumentado naturalmente... E infelizmente as temperaturas mais altas é algo que não tem mais volta... E a tendência é piorar...


Cocordo, a tendencia é piorar. Por aqui devastaram tudo, não resta quase nada de Cerrado e matas nativas. Tudo virou plantação.




feelthegroove. said:


> Parece bem organizada e prospera mesmo!
> Obrigado
> 
> Já tinha lido sobre a cidade e já vi algumas fotos, mas essas aéreas dão uma visão melhor. E pelo que lembro existe uma serra bem bonita perto daí, acho que é a Serra do Caiapó, né?
> ...


Concordo. Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Vale do Pinga Fogo - Mineiros-GO
















(Mochileiro.tur.br)


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

MAIS ALGUMAS IMAGENS DA CIDADE.

==============================================



















































































_*
NOVO AEROPORTO - INSTALAÇÕES AINDA EM CONSTRUÇÃO.*_


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

*PARQUE NAC DAS EMAS DO LADO ESQUERDO - PLANTAÇÕES DO LADO DIREITO - rodovia GO 341 q leva à divisa GO/MS, que fica logo após o parque*.












*NASCENTE DO RIO ARAGUAIA - TAMBÉM NO MUNICÍPIO DE MINEIROS-GO*





















*SUNRISE *










*
BOSQUE URBANO*










*NOVOS LOTEAMENTOS AVANÇAM ENTRE O CERRADO E PLANTAÇÕES.*




















*
G0 341 - PAISAGEM DA REGIÃO*


----------



## vilarecife (Dec 8, 2010)

Linda cidade e parques!!!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

serranojr said:


> E como tenho saudades do frio.... Hoje só quando saio do país para curtir uma temperatura sub-zero.


Vem p/ Paraná serranojr ! :lol: https://youtu.be/GvfzstgLINA Quanto as últimas adições de fotos, lindo esse vale do pinga fogo, um show!


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Vem p/ Paraná serranojr ! :lol: https://youtu.be/GvfzstgLINA Quanto as últimas adições de fotos, lindo esse vale do pinga fogo, um show!


Já fui algumas vezes. Adoro Curitiba. Minhas férias nem sempre coincidem com o inverno rs rs...


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Linda cidade!


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Agostiniano (Jun 27, 2019)

Linda árvore!!


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Que cidade simpática, sempre ouvi falar, sabia de seu potencial, mas as imagens são ainda mais surpreendentes!


----------

